# Looking for crew for Venice



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking for fisherman who are available to go during the week.
Boat is stored at Venice and you can ride down with me if your in the area.
Mostly looking to do overnighters.
Split all cost

Thanks

Send me a text if interested

Lucas
713-906-2760


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey I'm interested please text me or call me 832 287 0802


----------



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey I'm interested please text me or call me 214-998-5481 Tran


----------

